# And you guys thought Michael jackson was bad?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Police: Man may have molested thousands of boys
Codes for sex acts, 36,000 names allegedly found in suspect’s log
SAN JOSE, Calif. - Police were hoping Friday that molestation victims would step forward after a convicted child molester was arrested on charges of molesting a boy and authorities found logs suggesting that he abused thousands of children over 30 years across the United States as well as in Mexico and Brazil.
Authorities in this Northern California city said 63-year-old Dean Arthur Schwartzmiller could be the worst child abuser on record in the United States. "We're going to find victims from throughout the country and going back as far as 30 years," San Jose Police Lt. Scott Cornfield told MSNBC TV. 

During a search of his bedroom in San Jose, police discovered binders full of child porn and numerous logs with lists of more than 36,000 children’s names — mostly boys — and codes that appear to indicate how he abused them.

“If one-tenth of these numbers are accurate, we’re looking at hundreds of victims in a number of states. The reason we want to tell the world about this is because we believe he’s been involved in child molestations in a number of countries,” Cornfield said.

A broad media appeal for help was issued, Cornfield said, because "in most cases, we don't have last names'' of victims. 

*Held without bail
*Schwartzmiller was being held without bail on one count of aggravated sexual assault on a child and six counts of lewd and lascivious conduct on a child, with each count alleging multiple victims. Those counts carry a maximum penalty of 105 years in prison, Cornfield said.

He was arrested in Washington state late last month and sent to San Jose on June 7.

Authorities said Schwartzmiller apparently gained the trust of victims and parents by working as a home renovation contractor. He also used many aliases, among them Dean Miller and Dean Harmon. 

He apparently did not register as a sex offender, so his history did not appear in the “Megan’s Law” databases in California or other states, authorities said.

“It’s as shocking to me as to you,” said Sgt. Tom Sims, a supervisor with the department’s child exploitation division. “I’ve never seen anything like this.”

Asked if he felt this could be the worst case of child abuse ever, Sims stated: "Absolutely." 

*Arrested in other states
*Although police said Schwartzmiller appears to have spent much of the past 30 years in California, he has also been arrested on child molestation charges in New York, Idaho, Oregon, Arkansas and Washington. Police said he also has lived in Nevada and Texas.

San Jose police got involved after Schwartzmiller allegedly befriended at least two boys in the city with gifts, invited them to his house for video games and movies, and molested them.

He also is wanted in Oregon on sexual assault charges involving a minor. He also served prison time in Idaho for child molestation in the late 1970s. He then lived in Brazil, and was extradited from there to Idaho again in the late 1980s to serve more time, Cornfield said.

Authorities also arrested Schwartzmiller’s roommate — another convicted child molester wanted for violating parole in Oregon. Fred Everts also was charged with child molestation in San Jose.

*Friend: Like grandfather to kids
*Schwartzmiller was arrested in Everett, Wash., on May 23 while visiting a longtime family friend, Lynda Pichler. 

The Seattle Times reported that Pichler said Schwartzmiller and her parents went to high school together, and that Schwartzmiller had spent the night at her home the day before his arrest. 

Pichler added that she and her three brothers were spoiled by Schwartzmiller when they were growing up and that her own daughters think of him as a grandfather. 

"He loved to spoil us kids," she said.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ive got 3 words for that story. What A Perv.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, scary! If the stories are true...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

thats disgusting. its hard to believe how sick some people can be.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

1,000s of kids....thats way beyond perv....that's just horrible....I just hope this guy never gets out of jail.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll tell you what thsy need to do with him, But I would be banned for that kind of creative writting here......


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Mr Aquarium said:


> I'll tell you what thsy need to do with him, But I would be banned for that kind of creative writting here......


I don't understand what you posted?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

He's saying that the punishment he would give the guy would be inappropriate to explain on this forums, I think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

lol...he's saying that he would be using "innapropriate language"


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> 1,000s of kids....thats way beyond perv....that's just horrible....I just hope this guy never gets out of jail.


I give it maybe 4 years


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

what a sicko...pervert...a------...dirty old man...etc etc etc.....that is horrible


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well I saw something sicker on another forum regarding a 17 yr old kid that raped a dog, yes I said Dog a small one named princess and it died 2 weeks later due to internal bleeding and damage. Plus he molested/raped 2 other kids in the neighborhood. Very sick world at times.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

God just put him away for life. That makes me sick.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Killing them isn;t a very good idea, that just gives them the easy way out, And what I tried to say in the other post that some of you must not know about,
Make Cut off his "apparently not so privit parts off" and let him suffer for the rest of his life,
You older guys know what I mean, or heard of stories like this in your partents days.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Mr Aquarium said:


> Killing them isn;t a very good idea, that just gives them the easy way out, And what I tried to say in the other post that some of you must not know about,
> Make Cut off his "apparently not so privit parts off" and let him suffer for the rest of his life,
> You older guys know what I mean, or heard of stories like this in your partents days.



thats a great idea...of course it would never happen but that would be real justice at least


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, dont they still do that in india or somewheres overseas?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> someone needs a girlfriend.


He'll be someone's girlfriend when he's locked up.

I agree that the punishment should be more severe, but keep in mind, the worst convicts in prison despise rapists and especially child molestors, so if the cons catch wind of what he's in for...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> He'll be someone's girlfriend when he's locked up.
> 
> I agree that the punishment should be more severe, but keep in mind, the worst convicts in prison despise rapists and especially child molestors, so if the cons catch wind of what he's in for...


so true, thats bad punishment


----------

